# cubans using Dominican filler now?



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'm sure this guy is full of :BS but I just had someone tell me that Cuban cigars are now using Dominican filler. I really doubt this is true but I wanted to ask my fellow apes and get the real story on this


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

No they are not.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll be this guy is trying to sell you NCs...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

was he selling Cohibas in glass top boxes, if he was, then that statement is probably true...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

That's like saying peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are now using tuna fish and carburetors...


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

DBall said:


> That's like saying peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are now using tuna fish and carburetors...


Points, sir! I spit coffee through my nose at work for that one.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

DBall said:


> That's like saying peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are now using tuna fish and carburetors...


Please say this isn't true. i awoke in a stupor last night and fixed a pb&j with a glass of milk. I woke up "exhausted" and it might be because of the carburetor and muffler combination


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I am no FOG, but as far as I know if it is a regular production cuban cigar than only cuban tobacco is used. 

I hear of certain custom rolled blends using a Cuban wrapper and filler/binder from other countries. These are obviously not rolled in cuban cigar factories but by private roller(s). Offering any more details would violate the rules.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Tristan said:


> I no FOG, but as far as I know if it is a regular production cuban cigar than only cuban tobacco is used.
> 
> I hear of certain custom rolled blends using a Cuban wrapper and filler/binder from other countries. These are obviously not rolled in cuban cigar factories but by private roller(s). Offering any more details would violate the rules.


I have such cigars from Euro brands rolled in Germany, Netherlands, and Spain.

All "Habanos" are 100% cuban grown, cured, and rolled.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> All "Habanos" are 100% cuban grown, cured, and rolled.


With that said, this thread could be locked. :ss


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't doubt that you heard that. I was at my b/m for a 'cigar tasting' for an off brand cigar that was hosting a tasting. The rep while passing out his awful cigars said two time during his presentation that he knew for a fact that Habanos was buying all the Nic. leaf it could find and was using those for its cigars. His cigars are using the exact same leaf that they are buying. 

I guess Habanos ran out of Nic. Leaf and had to move to Dominician now.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I heard that Cuba just moved their country into The DR.
So now CC's are also NC's now if they import their leaf from the South side of the DR then the cigars are to be considered NCCC's 
OR
If the leaf is from the North side of the DR then you need to specify that they are CCNC's

Now let us review........


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

floydpink said:


> Please say this isn't true. i awoke in a stupor last night and fixed a pb&j with a glass of milk. I woke up "exhausted" and it might be because of the carburetor and muffler combination


:r:r:r exhausted!!!

...that's great!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I heard that Cuba just moved their country into The DR.
> So now CC's are also NC's now if they import their leaf from the South side of the DR then the cigars are to be considered NCCC's
> OR
> If the leaf is from the North side of the DR then you need to specify that they are CCNC's
> ...


So is it okay to discuss vendors that sell NCCC's and CCNC's :dr:dr.... Only Kidding


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

yazzie said:


> So is it okay to discuss vendors that sell NCCC's and CCNC's


Only in the presence of the CCCP:
Союз Советских Социалистических Республик


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals. The moron was on another board telling me this. I'm not buying anything right now just having a discussion with a moron


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Only in the presence of the CCCP:
> Союз Советских Социалистических Республик


то, что вы говорили о Уиллис?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> I don't doubt that you heard that. I was at my b/m for a 'cigar tasting' for an off brand cigar that was hosting a tasting. The rep while passing out his awful cigars said two time during his presentation that he knew for a fact that Habanos was buying all the Nic. leaf it could find and was using those for its cigars. His cigars are using the exact same leaf that they are buying.
> 
> I guess Habanos ran out of Nic. Leaf and had to move to Dominician now.


I have heard similar statments from reps before. They also talk about the quality,etc.....:hn


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

RJT said:


> I have heard similar statments from reps before. They also talk about the quality,etc.....:hn


Anything to sell their cigars.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> то, что вы говорили о Уиллис?


I spoke of ...what?

Уиллис - is this correct?


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

The person was mistaken. It is Nicaraguan tobacco that is used.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I spoke of ...what?
> 
> Уиллис - is this correct?


Willis ... Google my friend :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Does Wendys still put worms in their burgers to make them extra juicy?


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Does Wendys still put worms in their burgers to make them extra juicy?


No, but they do put fingers in the chili to make it extra meaty :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> Thanks guys and gals. The moron was on another board telling me this. I'm not buying anything right now *just having a discussion with a moron*


But I don't belong to another board.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Let us not start juding people we haven't even met. He's not a Moron, he's just Full of sh*t and had a temporary lasp in judgement..hehe.

Habanos will always be Puros De Cuba but.........If/when the Embargo is lifted I'm 99.9% sure that quality will drop like a rock across the board when they flood the American Market.

Now, I'll take the Binder & Filler of a Padron 2K Maduro with five years age with the Wrapper of a Habano RYJ Cazodres..hehe.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i guess if customs wouldn't beleive it...the guy is full of it.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

You never know... they made a damn maduro last year, what was that brand again Coviba, Hociba.... whatever...lol

=-o

Clear havanas do (binder/wrapper)...via one of my cigar mentors :chk


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Tristan said:


> I am no FOG, but as far as I know if it is a regular production cuban cigar than only cuban tobacco is used.
> 
> I hear of certain custom rolled blends using a Cuban wrapper and filler/binder from other countries. These are obviously not rolled in cuban cigar factories but by private roller(s). Offering any more details would violate the rules.


I've heard worse, from very knowledgeable people who have been to Cuba and visited a number of outlaying factories.

Far, far worse.


----------

